
Ask HN: Help Me Identify the Name of This Stock Betting Platform Startup - dolev--yao
Could anyone help me find the name for this startup?
I bumped into them online and now cannot find them to save my life.
I seemed to remember they were part of one of the recent 500 startup batches, but upon checking their portfolio I did not find them.<p>They offer a platform on which two users are matched to bet on the price direction of any given stock.<p>For example, two users with opposite views of Tesla are matched. User A bets 10$ Tesla stock will go up within a week&#x27;s time, user B bets 10$ the stock will go down by then. After a week, user B wins the bet and collects the 10$ from user A (minus a fee for the platform).<p>Any help would be greatly appreciated!
======
rl3
Is this it? Saw them on BetaList a couple weeks ago:

[https://www.stocklist.co/](https://www.stocklist.co/)

~~~
dolev--yao
That's it, thank you!

